
Ask HN: Web browser for reading? - openIce
I was browsing amazon today for an e-reader but it struck me that I already have an expensive phone that outperforms every e-reader on every front except for the display.<p>Then I started wondering, are there specific Android browser for reading only? This might sound like a weird question but I&#x27;m looking for a browser that lets me read longer articles without being distracted by popups or images, I just want black on white text, maybe even something that emulates the look of e-ink.
======
cimmanom
Several browsers have a "reader mode" that does just that. Try Firefox.

